# Pickens



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

got to the pier at 0730,,it was to crowded for me so we set our chairs up right infront of the old pier. The wife caught 4 flounder, 2 were keepers. Alot of lizard fish and choffers. No reds, maybe next time. going to hit Navarre pier saturday night


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Good deal on the keeper flounder, what kind of bait did they like?


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

i never fished the Navarre pier but i always fish the bay side close to that bar from the highway always had good luck there when the tides is right


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cracker said:


> Good deal on the keeper flounder, what kind of bait did they like?


flounder like to eat bull minnows and you can also use those 2" baby LYs


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

That is awesome, I nailed two bucketfulls of ly's yesterday morning out there. I was throwing a cast net under the pier trying to catch the cig minnows. Only got two. left there around 11 though and went to the pcola beach pier. Saw two kings come out of the water, and a third got chased down and eaten by a shark. The guy who was working it in was so mad. Glad you guys had a successful day out there.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Gonna try pickens in the morning. My brother gave me his pass to use but it has his name on it. Does anyone know if they check your ID when you use a pass?
Thanks


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

yep,,they check ID everytime I go in there...Dont know if they really look at the name but they ask for it and glance at it


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

TRG said:


> Gonna try pickens in the morning. My brother gave me his pass to use but it has his name on it. Does anyone know if they check your ID when you use a pass?
> Thanks


They check it everytime!!!! They will not let you in with someone elses pass.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

The regular passes are now good for two people. There are spaces on the card for two signatures. Not sure if this is the same for the night owl pass.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep they said just sign the other space on it and we could both use it.


----------

